# hair styles



## Iluvmorkies

hi do any of you have male puppy hair styles cause I'm getting a puppy and I wanted to know if ther are any hair styles for male puppies thanks


----------



## CathyB

I have a male Maltese but I am keeping him in coat to show







. My sister has her yorkie clipped in a schnauzer cut.. he is a show stopper everyone asks what breed he is, thinking he is some kind of teeny tiny schnauzer.. it is a very boyish cut with the beard,stash and eyebrows .


----------



## Iluvmorkies

> I have a male Maltese but I am keeping him in coat to show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My sister has her yorkie clipped in a schnauzer cut.. he is a show stopper everyone asks what breed he is, thinking he is some kind of teeny tiny schnauzer.. it is a very boyish cut with the beard,stash and eyebrows .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


thanks for the reply







and do you have pictures??????


----------



## CathyB

No, I'm sorry I don't.. It is truly adorable tho..


----------



## Iluvmorkies

> No, I'm sorry I don't.. It is truly adorable tho..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


ok thanks for repling that really helped cause ther are like no male hair styles I saw this cute hair style for a female puppy and I was like maybe I can get away with it and put that hair style on my puppy lol lol and my moms like what????!!!!!!!!!







lol lol lol lol but thanks and here is the link to the hair style I was talking about 

http://happytailpets.com/Folders/lib197/St...veMePJsPink.jpg

http://happytailpets.com/Folders/lib197/St...ges/Tennis1.jpg


----------



## my baby

I know what you mean all the really cutie styles are for girly dogs!!! I must admit I have given up on giving snoop a boy look because everyone assumes he is a girl anyway what ever I do







So I just go ahead now and go with the flow and give him bunches in his hair and cute bows!!!!


----------



## momtoboo

I love Massimos haircut. I had Boo's hair cut into a modified Massimo cut last yr. I'm going to have cut it like that again in a couple of weeks. Here's a pic of Boo with his modified massimo cut. I always keep his ponytail. 



[attachment=22129:attachment]


----------



## carrie

this is massimo:


----------



## Iluvmorkies

aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww he's so cute I though I was crazy







for wanting to dress my male puppy in girly bows







and hair like girls







but I see that it's ok and thanks for the replies


----------



## revakb2

Two pictures of Bogie with a puppy cut. I would love to have him in a full coat, but the upkeep is just too much work for me, and Bogie hates grooming. Look at the siggy pictures of our members. We have a lot of extremely cute pups in different haircuts.


----------



## Iluvmorkies

aaaaaaaaawwwwww he is so cute I love all of them but I guess I could use all of them and put them together and make a super cute puppy cut or I could change up every month or so thanks


----------



## Deanna

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Massimo cut! Boo and Bogie look adorable! I really like the one of Bogie with short ears. For whatever reason I LOVE short ears on a Malt- I think it makes them look so young, just like a puppy.

I keep Wilson in the standard puppy cut- about 1/2" to 2" (depending on how long it's been since a hair cut). 

I think this picture of Wilson shows the puppy cut really well. I usually keep his ears shorter (like Bogie's), but I forgot to tell the groomer the last time. 

[attachment=22134:attachment]

Congratulations on you new puppy. No matter how their hair is cut they look adorable!


----------



## Iluvmorkies

wow he's cute I like the puppy cut but I would like to mix it with another cut thnaks


----------



## The A Team

I, too, like the "Massimo" cut. Archie & Abbey sort of have that cut....

[attachment=22144:attachment]


----------



## KandiMaltese

> I, too, like the "Massimo" cut. Archie & Abbey sort of have that cut....
> 
> [attachment=22144:attachment][/B]


That is the cutest pair I've seen in awhile! They look like quite a couple!

Andrea


----------



## Critterkrazy

This isn't the best picture because it is old but this is a modified schnauzer cut. It's a little grown out but you can get the general idea. The top of the head and body are short and the legs are tapered. The face is shaved to only have a beard, mustache and brows. I loved Jack's ears and tail so I always left them long.


----------



## maltese-luvr

Here is Maza's hairstyle:


----------



## Kara

> this is massimo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Gosh he sure is a beautiful boy. I have never seen a bad pic of him.


----------



## Gemma

Here is a haircut of Sparkey that I liked but I can't get it quite the same anymore







I always put this picture in front of me when I cut his hair and it always comes out different. 

[attachment=22189:attachment]


----------



## Aarianne

I love how Sparkey's chest hair is poking out of the neck of his shirt.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I've been attempting to clip my dogs myself and it's quite a challenge, believe me! Especially if you are hair-impaired, like I am. Here are some before and after shots


[attachment=22194:attachment]
Lucy before 
[attachment=22191:attachment]
Lucy after 

[attachment=22196:attachment]
Caddy before















[attachment=22193:attachment]
Caddy after


----------



## Cosy

Here's a cute cut I had Toy in awhile back. I call it the Genie cut. LOL



[attachment=22197:attachment]


----------

